# Look here for HO scale how-to's!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I have noticed that we have some HO scale how-to's floating around this forum... This thread compiles them all and links back to their original pages for quick viewing by our members... If you are interested in writing a how-to, please feel free to do so, it will be much appreciated :smilie_daumenpos:

-------------------------

Converting Athearn Blue Box Locomotives to DCC - by _ntrainover_

Installing DCC Ditchlights on Modern Locomotives - by _ntrainlover_

Making a 3% Grade Measuring Tool - by _ntrainover_


----------

